# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > سوال: ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی

## saber187518

با سلام
دوستان ببخشید من تازه با F#‎ آشنا شدم و دوست دارم که برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی هم با F#‎ بنویسم ولی نحوه ارتباط ساختن رو بلد نیستم. فرقی هم نمیکنه که با چه بانکی فقط میخوام یاد بگیرم.
ممنون میشم که اگه راهنمایی کنین
یا علی...

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

به همون روش که در سی شارپ یا دیگر زبان های دات نت به بانک وصل میشی

----------

